# Commandery uniform regulations



## Scotty32 (Aug 23, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can find uniform regulations for KT?


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 23, 2009)

get a taco shell and put an ostrich feather in it then put on a old suit?


----------



## Nate Riley (Aug 24, 2009)

I know it doesn't doesn't specifically answer your question, but this site maybe helpful in other ways: http://www.knightstemplar.org/gckt/ny/Quartermaster.pdf

I was at the festival in houston this weekend and they said that the uniform is a Navy chief petty officers uniform with the buttons replaced with black.  They indicated several fraternal stores online that sell them, but also said a Navy surplus store would be a good source.


----------



## David Melear (Aug 25, 2009)

The Grand Commandery of Texas Uniform Regulations are listed in the Grand Commandery of Texas Constitution and Law Book and the Grand Encampment Constitution and Laws.  You will have to look it up in the Texas law Book, but the Grand Encampment has theirs on line at http://www.knightstemplar.org/2003GEConstitution,Statutesanddecisions.pdf, you will need to do a search on Uniform.  The Grand Encampment of the USA sets a number of guide lines for unforms and each state can then pick and choose what they want, so looking at the Grand Encampment will give you an idea of the basic class A unform, which we wear, then you can check to see what is different in Texas.  My hope is next year we will have a ours on line, so that everyone will be able to look at it when needed.  I would tell you the page number and article number but I failed to bring my law book to work with me.

David Melear
Deputy Grand Commander
Grand Commandery of Texas


----------



## Scotty32 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks I found what I was looking for.

"1. Sir Knights who possess old style uniforms may retain them and not be required to purchase
the new style; a Grand Commandery may sanction the continued use of a former type uniform,
but it adopts only one as the dress uniform of the Grand Commandery."

There are several uniform coats that have been in the closet cabinets for years & not used. I am not even sure if their owners are still alive. Our commander said we could use them as long as we upkeep them & return them if we move away to another commandery. There is an older style long frock coat in there. I wanted to make sure that if I used it, I would still be in regulation.


----------



## David Melear (Aug 26, 2009)

Art. 353. Specifications for Texas Templar Full Dress Uniform.

(a)	Black double-breasted coat cut on lines conforming to the Officers Uniforms of the U.S. Navy; describes pocket and jacket weight.  Coat to have six four-hole black bone buttons on Front and three four-hole black bone sleeve buttons on sleeve.

This is on page 169 Statutes and Regulations of the Grand Commandery of Texas


----------



## LRG (Aug 26, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> get a taco shell and put an ostrich feather in it then put on a old suit?


SR joke-your funny


----------



## David Melear (Sep 19, 2009)

Scotty32Âº said:


> Thanks I found what I was looking for.
> 
> "1. Sir Knights who possess old style uniforms may retain them and not be required to purchase
> the new style; a Grand Commandery may sanction the continued use of a former type uniform,
> ...



Sorry I have not gotten back with you sooner, but you are correct, I would encourge you to get several members of your Commandery an use the frock coat as your uniform.


----------



## Scotty32 (Sep 19, 2009)

I think I will do that, It will be kinda neat to show at a festival what they looked like back in the day.
We have a bunch of baldric sashes also.


----------



## cambridgemason (Oct 27, 2009)

Dear Sir Knights and Brethren, this is just a bit of history on some of our uniforms, 1860-1940's

A Knight Templar Uniform.  Since not all jurisdictions have the same code for dress, this is similar to the turn of the century that most commanderies used.  Of course there were the exceptions such as San Fransico commandery, there was another not sure what sate they hailed from, wore all white and one from Michigan, forget what commandery but had an orphan brigade with them young boys in full commandery uniform. First under garments, very important, undershirt, pants, socks. Now most of the material at that period was cotton, very heavy and can be very hot.  Pants, with suspenders. Frock or coat, two versions used, lapel collar or high collar, which buttons or hooks just under the adams apple,  from your neck to the top of your knees, cotton and yes it is lined. Shoes or angle high boots, off course 100 % leather.  The hat or Chapeu, early versions were formed heavy paper with beaver skin with a silk or satin linning.  The plume or feathers came from Ostrich feathers, again not all commanders wore plume or feathers, two commanderies from my jurisdiction did not, they were mounted commanderies and their by-laws called for no feathers in the Chapeus.  Another hat used is called the Fatique cap.  Used basically during the Order of the Red Cross and Order of Malta, similar to a military hat, made from cotton with a laquered visior, would also have a oiled canvas cover, known as duck cloth.  This cover would be used to protect the top of the Fatque cap as well as used to cover the red cross on the front of the cap during a portion of the red cross degree. The baldric or sash, worn by the Sir Knight, sometimes in other jurisdictions also by the top officers and Past Commanders, were in some cases double sided.  On side with the crest of the Templars, made out of velvet, cotton with either gold or silver bullion, would also have depending on the commandery other symbols attached to it.  One commandery here in Mass. has a miniature sword at the end of the baldric.  The baldric would go over the shoulder and in most cases end at the hip, the other side of the baldric when reversed would display a green field with a red cross, it would be worn in that position for the Order of the Red Cross. Not all commanderies had a double sided baldric. The belt, made out of leather with numerous styles of buckles and sword hangers mouted to the belt. Gloves but at the trun of the century Gaunlets were used, heavy leather glove that would flare outward as it comes up to your and over your wrists.  The sword, again depends on the jurisdiction and also the commandery
usually a wooden or sometimes bone handle, brass and metal with in some cases a leather or metal scabbard.  The blade may have his commandery name as well as his name etched on the blade. Also with the sword a cover or case for the sword, made out of heavy cotton or leather. If doing the Order of Malta in some jurisdictions, but basically now not used, a Sir Knight would wear a Mantle or cape.  This would be worn instead and in some cases along with the coat or frock. Then the suitcase or trunk or chapeu case, in a few styles. Along with all this, crosses, on the Chapeu, the Fatique cap, baldric, gloves, mantle and coat sleeves.  Made out of either silver or gold bullion with a red cross inside made out of velvet.  On the frock would be the commanders name either on the lapel or high collar, as well as in some cases placed on the Mantle.  The suitcase, or trunk and sword case would also have sometimes the name of the Sir Knight as well as the Commanderies name professionally applied.

          With this comes the jewels, the Order of Red Cross, Malta jewel and in some commanderies a membership jewel, also triennal jewels and pins, veteran medals and pins, pilgrimage jewels and pins or ribbons.  Commandery anniversary jewels and pins, drill corp. pins and medals as well as well as cords, and other jewels and pins granted by either the State Grand Body or the Grand Encampment as well as officer jewels and Past Commanders jewels.  Also an officer would wear shoulder straps denoting his office, which only in most cases worn by the top three officers. When one becomes a Past Commander, a few things change on the uniform, the crosses may now bear rays emmitting form the cross, his shoulder straps will turn from green(presiding officer) to red with a cross PEC. His chapeu may bear gold cords and his medillion will change, as well as his baldric may have white used in it representing a PEC, his belt may become gold, and his sword, the handle will be removed and a white handle with his initials inscribed on the handle.  The scabbard may in some cases have his name engraved on it, and would be presented a PEC jewel.  In some jurisdictions the plumes will change color, from black to white representing a PEC. Also if he chooses to advance into the line of Grand Comm. or Grand Encampment, certain items on his uniform would also change, red to purple and the style of crosses may change. In early days of the commanderies prior to 1860 , commanderies were called encampments, it was during the 1860's that the Grand Encampment pass an edict stating that state commanderies will be called commanderies. Also some commanderies were known to be all black commanderies such as mine, which means that a Past Commander would still wear all black, no white.  Also in some commanderies, the jewels of the officers were worn from suspended ribbons around the neck, not pinned to the overcoat.  Also some by-laws of some commanderies stated that b4 the Sir Knight received his Knight Templar degree he would have to procure his uniform.  A very expensive item to purchase. Not only would this uniform be expensive to buy and upkeep, but as well as to wear.  Remember our old Temples did not  have AC, and these men would also go in large numbers to the Triennals and march in parades that would last for hours, as well as drill squards performing drills at Triennals and at visitations.   A very exepensive, hot and heavy uniform to wear during the summer months, but when properly outfitted the Sir Knight looked great and impressive.   I hail from Massachusetts, this is only to give you Sir Knights an idea of what our Sir Knights looked like and wore and paid for over 100 years ago.  I am curator of the Cambridge Masonic Temple, here in Cambridge Massachusetts, 20 plus years, I have no idea what the Great State of Texas regulations are, but would love to hear the difference in uniforms.


----------



## bdlewis52 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for the information


----------



## CajunTinMan (Oct 23, 2012)

Anyone know what the Louisiana regs are?


----------



## DJGurkins (Feb 19, 2013)

What about the Mantle (or Cape) in Texas? Is it worn with the Class A as an addition or can it be worn in addition to the Class A with just any black suit? I like the look of the men wearing the mantle. I think it gives a more traditional look. Just my ill informed look.


----------



## crono782 (Feb 19, 2013)

Personally I like the cap and mantle look as well. I think it's much more KT looking. When I asked a guy in my lodge about it, he seemed to not even know what the cap/mantle look was. I took that to mean they don't do it around here.


----------

